# SolarStorm X3 XM-L2 vs SolarStorm XT40 XM-L2 Trail Review



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Both lights were upgraded with XM-L2 U2 emitters so GearBest.com sent them to be reviewed. Tonight the weather was warm so I took the two out for their first trail test. The trail I rode is a technical twisty SingleTrack loop filled with drops, short climbs and a lot of roots. I mounted them both on the bar and in the beginning just alternated between the two to get and idea of each of their beam patterns.

The first thing I discovered after setting the right angle on both, was that the XT40 seems to have a bit more throw while the X3 put more light directly on and in front of the tire. The XT40 had a more diffused beam while the X3 had a tighter hot spot. Whenever I switched to the XT40 I could see farther yet missed the X3 for the drops, it really helped see what is directly in front of the tire. So I finally left them both on Low giving me enough light for most of the trail and when it got very technical both on Medium was perfect. High in my tests was unnecassary and too much on the narrow sections due to glare. The perfect setup would be the X3 on the bar and the XT40 on the helmet. If I could only choose one, the X3 would be my choice due to it putting more light on the front tire while still having a good throw and nice color.

I rode for about an hour and a half, switching modes and when I finished there were two bars showing on the battery meter. Heat was never a problem even running them for short periods on high. The X3 felt cooler, I'm guessing due to the cooling fins yet neither got hot.

Here are a few trail pics of the two, using the MTBR Light Shootout Camera settings on my Sony Nex-3. Some of the shots are a little blurry because mid ride it started to rain lightly and the wind picked up, making keeping the bike perfectly still, difficult. You can see the front tire lit up more by the X3.

X3 Low







XT40 Low







X3 Medium







XT40 Medium







X3 High







XT40 High







Both on Low







Both on High


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice comparison and beam shots :thumbsup:
That combo looks like a killer set up for under 100 bucks .
Looks like x3 on bar and xt40 on the dome would be ideal .


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

X3 Low







XT40 Low








X3 Medium







XT40 Medium








X3 High







XT40 High







Both High








Links
X3 $34.99 Coupon SolarStormX3
Solarstorm X3 3 x Cree XM L2 2200lm 4-Mode 18650 LED Headlamp with 4-18650 Battery Pack-37.80 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com

XT40 $42.99 Coupon SolarstormXT40
Solarstorm XT40 4 x Cree XM-L2 2200lm 4-Mode 18650 LED Headlamp with 4-18650 Battery Pack-47.07 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Great comparison!

So you say the X3 puts more light in front of the tire? In some of the pictures it looks about the same as the xt40. It also looks like the x3 is brighter than xt40. Is that because the X3 has a more defined hotspot?


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

varider said:


> Great comparison!
> 
> So you say the X3 puts more light in front of the tire? In some of the pictures it looks about the same as the xt40. It also looks like the x3 is brighter than xt40. Is that because the X3 has a more defined hotspot?


If you notice, the front tire in the X3 pictures is lit by the light and if you look close you can see the ground close to the bike illuminated more than the XT40 pictures on high. I tried adjusting both lights up and down to get them even and came up with the same results. I'm guessing it's the configuration of three across vs two over two, the latter should have more throw. I have more angles if you want me to post them.
The X3 seemed brighter because of where the light was concentrated yet the XT40 while more diffused was actually a bit brighter in my opinion. As I said, they both fit together perfect, it was just that in my opinion the XT40 alone on the bar wouldn't give enough light in front of the tire unless you pointed it far down. It would work best on a helmet and is very light.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Great comparison, thanks! Glad to see these two head to head. 

-Garry


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

GJHS said:


> If you notice, the front tire in the X3 pictures is lit by the light and if you look close you can see the ground close to the bike illuminated more than the XT40 pictures on high. I tried adjusting both lights up and down to get them even and came up with the same results. I'm guessing it's the configuration of three across vs two over two, the latter should have more throw. I have more angles if you want me to post them.
> The X3 seemed brighter because of where the light was concentrated yet the XT40 while more diffused was actually a bit brighter in my opinion. As I said, they both fit together perfect, it was just that in my opinion the XT40 alone on the bar wouldn't give enough light in front of the tire unless you pointed it far down. It would work best on a helmet and is very light.


I'll take your word for it. The brightness between the tire and the hotspot is important to me, and I think it's an often overlooked aspect of bike lights. I think it's critical for a bar light. It helps me decide the final line over a group of roots 5-10 ft in front of me. Stuff that you take for granted during the day that can throw you off during the night time.

I've placed an order from the links you posted. Hopefully I won't get hosed like I did on my last X3 purchase. Thanks again for the pictures.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

varider said:


> I'll take your word for it. The brightness between the tire and the hotspot is important to me, and I think it's an often overlooked aspect of bike lights. I think it's critical for a bar light. It helps me decide the final line over a group of roots 5-10 ft in front of me. Stuff that you take for granted during the day that can throw you off during the night time.
> 
> I've placed an order from the links you posted. Hopefully I won't get hosed like I did on my last X3 purchase. Thanks again for the pictures.


X3 on High








I agree completely, riding without light under the front tire is difficult when you have roots or a lot of sudden steep drops, which is the case on my local trail. The local club actually painted the roots white on the faster road sections to help night riders see better. I included another picture of the X3 that may help you see the beam and brightness better.

Not to sound like a broken record, since I mentioned this in the other thread. I asked GearBest to modify this light and add XM-L2 U2 emitters, spelled out the need for good pills and a good driver. I was told the initial order was 20 lights, so the next 19 are from the same batch as mine and will be the same as mine. The same story with the XT40 with XM-L2 and so far people have been happy with the modified ones. I have to say Kudos to GearBest for listening and making it, at a decent price. Hopefully we can get them to modify some more lights in the future.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the review 

The XT40 is super impressive in this pic... I think I love the fact there isn't a prounounced hot spot, and just super wide, and super long beam.










I've got two x3's one, one of them has XM-L2, and I much prefer my XT40... if I have to go out with a solo light.

You can't go wrong with either if unsure which to plump for though lol


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ya the XT40 surprised me, I thought those 4 XM-L2 emitters would have a tighter hotspot. Instead it was just as you said, a nice smooth beam. As I said, I just wished for more light under my front tire. If your trail is high speed, less technical then XT40 all the way, it's a super light for sure. For slow technical trails I think the X3 because of the beam and because it never got too hot and never dimmed on high in my tests.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

This is a new one, brilliant  I ordered the X3 XM-L2 from GearBest yesterday (new XP-L X3 clone at lightmalls looked too questionable) and paid with Paypal (which has my verified US Paypal address). I just received a confirmation that they sent my order via Netherlands Post Registered even though my invoice has my US address on it.

_Edit - normal I guess - https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/shipping-gearbest.7598/_


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, NL Post is their shipping method for anything containing lithium ion batteries. Generally great for EU customers, hit or miss on speed to the US. Tracking stinks. 

-Garry


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

garrybunk said:


> Yes, NL Post is their shipping method for anything containing lithium ion batteries. Generally great for EU customers, hit or miss on speed to the US. Tracking stinks.
> 
> -Garry


I haven't ordered anything from China in years and I do recall the new restrictions for lithium batteries shipping. Would be nice to make it clear on the shipping notification so people don't think their goods are being sent to the wrong address.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ya it's confusing. Also be patient, for the first week, the tracking number shows nothing. Only when it reaches the Netherlands will it update and be useful. You can use 17track.net to track it.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like gearbest is out of the X3 xm-l2. Who else carries it?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Their the only ones that I know of that carry them in neutral white.


----------

